# Get In Quick



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

WIGIG

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/131206852681


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

'Phew, fortunately there are more than 10 available (or there were a minute ago).


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm going to buy the lot. I'll have the market cornered.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

ridland said:


> I'm going to buy the lot. I'll have the market cornered.


Don't be so greedy.... you could organise a Group Buy!


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Just ordered. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

doolallysquiff said:


> Just ordered. Thanks for the link.


For all the good those things will do, you might as well stick them up your arse.

err...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> For all the good those things will do, you might as well stick them up your arse.
> 
> err...


The shape will make them hard to get back out


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Plus there is the danger of suction-blowback


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Spazbarista said:


> Plus there is the danger of suction-blowback


Isn't that the attraction?


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

add an O between the B and the L and it all makes perfect sense...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I got one 'free' with my Classic, jealous now aren't you! Perhaps I should put it up on the pay it forward section......don't all rush at once though and Spaz gets it last lol


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I hate those bloody things....do you know why?

When I review a machine and then warp it up and rebox it for shipping, tape up the double boxes (inner & outer) and then put the address label on, usually over the centre crease.....what the hell do I find...this bloody plastic piece of crap. Unfortunately, I just know....I have to open all the boxes up, just to put this piece of crap inside the machines box, because If I didn't, someone would complain......aaargh!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> I hate those bloody things....do you know why?
> 
> When I review a machine and then warp it up and rebox it for shipping, tape up the double boxes (inner & outer) and then put the address label on, usually over the centre crease.....what the hell do I find...this bloody plastic piece of crap. Unfortunately, I just know....I have to open all the boxes up, just to put this piece of crap inside the machines box, because If I didn't, someone would complain......aaargh!


For a minute I thought that you were going to reveal that you are the one selling them&#8230;as all the ones you can't face putting back in the box. As to putting them in - you're hardly doing anyone a favour by exposing them to the horrors of the plastic tamper.


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

They're not entirely useless. I gave one to my 2yo daughter to use with this. Yes, it's a pod machine, so tamping probably not entirely necessarily, but practice makes perfect.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah but they'd probably moan that it was missing all the same. Someone might want it for, I dunno, a picnic table for My Little Pony for their daughter. Or some other random use. These things must be good for something, surely?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Yeah but they'd probably moan that it was missing all the same. Someone might want it for, I dunno, a picnic table for My Little Pony for their daughter. Or some other random use. These things must be good for something, surely?


See earlier posts&#8230;.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Actually maybe they could be used as double-thickness eye shades to prevent me from seeing those earlier posts! I shall never look at a plastic tamper quite the same again.


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

I'll just leave this here - http://www.calexotics.com/popup.aspx?ItemNo=SE-0369-10-3&src=/images/product/large/SE-0369-10-3_1.jpg&productName=Aluminum%20Mini%E2%84%A2%203~#34; Butt Plug&type=product

... and clear my browsing history


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I think URLs like that are the reason those QR codes never took off. Sometimes it's good to get a hint of what you might be in for before you click. In amongst those %% is something i don't think I want to click on!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Drill a hole down the middle, stick in one of those cocktail umbrellas and voilà! A dolls house garden table... Sell them on fleabay for £30 each.. Minted ��


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Rhys said:


> Drill a hole down the middle, stick in one of those cocktail umbrellas and voilà! A dolls house garden table... Sell them on fleabay for £30 each.. Minted ��


So now we need a thread: 101 uses for a plastic tamper - and with some pictures, it will make a potential forum publication in time for next Christmas.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Ah, the answer to my shite tamping technique, and only a tenner, cheers.


----------

